# Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle



## NiKaJa (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo 
  Ich bin Angelanfänger und möchte mir meine erste Spinnrute zulegen. Meine ersten Gewässer werden die Seen, Kanäle und Flüsse rund um Berlin sein. In den Sommerferien vielleicht auch mal an der Ostsee.


  Einen Zielfisch habe ich noch nicht und auch noch keine bevorzugte Köderart. Ich möchte einfach möglichst viel ausprobieren können. Dass es keine echte Allroundrute gibt, habe ich durch das Lesen von vielen Beiträgen mittlerweile verstanden. Aus finanziellen Gründen muss ich mich für den Anfang aber trotzdem auf eine Rute beschränken, die mir für wenig Geld ein möglichst breites Spektrum bietet (Blinker, kleinere Gummis, Spinner und Wobbler). 



  Aus beruflichen und besonders auch familiären Gründen werde ich eher wenig zum Angeln kommen – vielleicht so 10 Mal pro Jahr. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei meiner Entscheidung helfen…


  Als Rute habe ich vorerst an eine Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass BX 240 MH (WG 10-50) gedacht. Bei dieser Rute überzeugt mich einerseits der Preis (44 €) und das breite Wurfgewichtspektrum. Einziger Kritikpunkt für mich die Länge – ich kann nicht sagen warum, aber irgendwie spricht mich 2,7 m mehr an. Habe bisher nur zweimal mit einer 3 m Karpfenrute Forellen im Teich geangelt – ist also für mich wirklich nur Kopfsache und gewiss kein entscheidendes Kriterium, höchstens Zünglein an der Waage…


  Eine Alternative wäre für mich die DAM Effzett Meth 2,7 m, mit einem Wurfgewicht von 10-45 für 56 €. Diese Rute liegt an meiner oberen Preisgrenze, was mich ein bisschen abschreckt, sind die Keramikringe. Bei Keramik habe ich Angst, dass sie sehr schnell bricht, wenn die Rute mal umfällt.


  Die dritte im Bunde ist die Abu Garcia Venerate 2,74 m, mit einem Wurfgewicht von 15-40 für 46 €. Bei der frage ich mich, ob das Wurfgewicht nicht ein bisschen zu eng gesteckt ist.


  Als Rolle dachte ich an eine Ryoba Ecusima CD Sport 3000 in Orange gibt es die gerade für 46 €. Ist sicher nicht das Nonplusultra, aber doch recht viel Rolle für wenig Geld.…. 



  Bei der Schnur bin ich mir absolut unsicher, ob ich für den Anfang Mono oder Multi nehmen soll, bin also gänzlich auf eure Empfehlungen angewiesen.
  So, nun seid ihr an der Reihe. Bitte schreibt etwas zu den Ruten und zur Rolle. Passt das zusammen? Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge? Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 100 – 120 €.


  Im Voraus besten Dank und Petri


Jan


----------



## Stumbe (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Als Allroundrute hatte ich damals  eine Abu Garcia Vendetta. Absolut schicke Rute die einen wertigen Eindruck macht. War sehr zufrieden mit ihr, hab sie lediglich aufgrund der Länge verkauft ( 3m lang, um damit auch auf Grund fischen zu können). Guck sie dir mal an, ist Preis/ Leistungstechnisch her top.
Gruß


----------



## RayZero (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Shimano Seabass BX in 2,40 mit 10-50g ist eine super Wahl für das, was du vorhast. Ich bin ebenfalls mit dieser Rute wieder ins Spinnfischen eingestiegen und denke gerne zurück #h.

Dazu eine Spro Passion 730 und als Schnur auf jeden Fall geflochtene - z.B. die neue Daiwa J Braid 0,10 oder max. 0,12mm -> http://www.derangelshop.com/Angelsc...CH9rdMxXTOFWJ9SLVcl1k0aN_ILor54rMCRoCrG3w_wcB

Eine 2,40er Länge ist der Beste Kompromiss. Würde sogar noch eher zu 2,10m greifen als zu 2,40m wenns um ne Einsteiger-Allround-Combo geht. Vor allem wenn du viel mit Hardbaits fischst macht sich ne kurze Rute doch ganz gut.

Viele Grüße


----------



## srim1337 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Huhu,
ich hab mir grad die Shimano Venegance BX 270 MH gekauft und eine Shimano Exage 2500FD.
Und ich hatte sehr ähnliche Anforderungen an das Equipment. Mir wurden die Sachen in einem Angelladen empfohlen für meine Vorhaben.
Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

Petri 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sebbo85 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



NiKaJa schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin Angelanfänger und möchte mir meine erste Spinnrute zulegen. Meine ersten Gewässer werden die Seen, Kanäle und Flüsse rund um Berlin sein. In den Sommerferien vielleicht auch mal an der Ostsee.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Shimano ist schonmal ne gute Wahl, schau dir aber auch unbedingt mal die Sänger Pro T FTA Spin an, kostet 30-40€ je nach Länge und Wg, schön leicht und ausbalanciert, würde sie der Shimano vorziehen. 

Hol dir doch als Rolle die "normale" Ecusima in der 3000er Größe, Gerlinger hat die für 30 Tacken und die ist definitiv tauglich. Als Schnur noch ne Daiwa J-Braid in 0.13-0,16 (momentan DIE Schnur mit bestem PL Verhältnis von ca 9€/100m) und du hast eigentlich echt ne tolle Kombo 

Zur Länge sei zu sagen, dass die 240er eben universeller einsetzbar ist, kannst auch an Spots mit überhängenen Ästen usw, ist eben handlicher und auch meist besser ausbalanciert als ne 270er.


----------



## Zettifriend (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Schau mal bei fishdeal.de rein. Dort gibt es ein Set mit Ultimste-Rute, Shimano Rolle, Kunstköder von Savage Gear und geflochtener Schnur für 49, 99 Euro.


----------



## Sebbo85 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



Zettifriend schrieb:


> Schau mal bei fishdeal.de rein. Dort gibt es ein Set mit Ultimste-Rute, Shimano Rolle, Kunstköder von Savage Gear und geflochtener Schnur für 49, 99 Euro.



Genau das würde ich niemals kaufen..


----------



## Zettifriend (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

War als Vorschlag für einen Anfänger gedacht. Dem Anfragenden hilft es nur weiter, Sebbo85, wenn du ihm auch die Gründe für deine Einschätzung nennst.


----------



## Sebbo85 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



Zettifriend schrieb:


> War als Vorschlag für einen Anfänger gedacht. Dem Anfragenden hilft es nur weiter, Sebbo85, wenn du ihm auch die Gründe für deine Einschätzung nennst.



Weil es schlicht und einfach kein aufeinander abgestimmtes Gerät ist, ich meine wozu ne 0.20er geflochtene ? Desweiteren ist die Rute und Rolle alles andere als robust und hochwertig..


----------



## YamahaR6 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Die vendetta ist schon ne gute wahl.
Preis/leistungsmässig eig top kriegst kaum was so gutes zu dem preis.rollen gibt es viele mehr oder weniger gute, aber die unteschiede werden dir als anfänger ohnehin nicht auffallen.
Mit 2,70m liegst du schon ganz gut, kannst damit vieles abdecken.als schnur würde ich ne geflochtene nehmen, 0,14mm z.b. die power pro.damit biste scho  gut im rennen


----------



## Stumbe (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Rolle zur Vendetta ne 3000er Daiwa Legalis, damit machste auf keinen Fall was falsch. Schnur würde ich auch zu ner 0,14er raten.


----------



## NiKaJa (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Vielen, vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 
Heute Abend schaue ich mir als erstes mal die vielen Vorschläge für die Rolle an. Dann melde mich wieder mit Rückfragen. 
Wenn ich nur halb so viel zum Angeln finde, wie für die Entscheidung brauch,  bin ich bald Prof.  ;-)


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Schaue dir auf alle Fälle die Sänger Pro-T Black Spin an.
Die Fische ich auch neben sehr teuren Ruten. Meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser als die preiswerten Shimanos. Rollen sind bereits gute genannt.


----------



## NiKaJa (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Moin, moin,

bei der Rute bin ich noch ein bisschen unentschlossen, |kopfkrat aber bei der Rolle habe ich mich schon auf die Spro Passion 730 festgelegt. Wieviel Schnur von der Daiwa J Braid in 0,1 oder 0,13 gehen da so ungefähr drauf?

Damit kann ich mich so langsam auch mit Vorfach und Ködern befassen.
Habt ihr hier ein paar allgemeine oder auch konkrete Vorschläge für mich?

Nochmal Danke für die bisherigen und schonmal Danke die noch kommenden Tipps!

Viele Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Peter21 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Schaue dir auf alle Fälle die Sänger Pro-T Black Spin an.
> Die Fische ich auch neben sehr teuren Ruten. Meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser als die preiswerten Shimanos. Rollen sind bereits gute genannt.




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen[emoji106]

Die Saenger Pro-T Black 2,4m habe ich vorletztes Jahr Weihnachten meinen Sohn geschenkt. 

Ich liebe diese Rute, das ist u.a. meine/seine Lieblingsrute.

Wir haben schon viele Barsche und Forellen damit verhaftet.


----------



## Peter_Piper (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Schaue dir auf alle Fälle die Sänger Pro-T Black Spin an.
> Die Fische ich auch neben sehr teuren Ruten. Meiner Meinung nach  deutlich besser als die preiswerten Shimanos. Rollen sind bereits gute  genannt.





Peter21 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen[emoji106]
> 
> Die Saenger Pro-T Black 2,4m habe ich vorletztes Jahr Weihnachten meinen Sohn geschenkt.
> 
> ...



Meint ihr die Pro-T Black Spin, oder die Pro-T Black FTA Spin?

ich bin mit der Pro-T Black FTA Spin ins "Raubfischgeschäft" eingestiegen und fand, bzw finde sie immer noch gut. Super Preis-/Leistungsverhätnis - klare Kaufempfehlung. Würde an deiner Stelle die 2,40 Meter Version nehmen.

Bei den Rollen machste am Anfang mit ner Ryobi Ecusima CD Pro in der 3000er Größe nix falsch (hatte ich auch lange in Benutzung). Die Spro Passion ist meines Wissens ein Clone der Ecusima. Machst damit also auch nix falsch. Zu der Daiwa Legalis kann ich nix sagen, hab ich noch nicht gefischt. Schnur die bereits erwähnte J Braid in 0,13.


----------



## Bewu1982 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



YamahaR6 schrieb:


> Die vendetta ist schon ne gute wahl.
> Preis/leistungsmässig eig top kriegst kaum was so gutes zu dem preis.rollen gibt es viele mehr oder weniger gute, aber die unteschiede werden dir als anfänger ohnehin nicht auffallen.
> Mit 2,70m liegst du schon ganz gut, kannst damit vieles abdecken.als schnur würde ich ne geflochtene nehmen, 0,14mm z.b. die power pro.damit biste scho gut im rennen



Also die Vendetta ist gut. Fische fast ausschließlich Abu Material und bislang nie enttäuscht worden. Ebenso kann ich die Power Pro als Schnur empfehlen. Die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid ist ebenfalls top, allerdings teurer als die Power Pro (normalerweise für 9 Cent/m bei Fachversand Stollenwerk erhältlich als 0,10er oder 0,13er). 

 Rolle kann ich dir in dem gesteckten Budget nicht viel empfehlen, an meiner einzigen Spinn-Rute mit Statio habe ich einen Revo SX 30. Die ist super, allerdings wohl etwas zu teuer


----------



## Bewu1982 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



NiKaJa schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> bei der Rute bin ich noch ein bisschen unentschlossen, |kopfkrat aber bei der Rolle habe ich mich schon auf die Spro Passion 730 festgelegt. Wieviel Schnur von der Daiwa J Braid in 0,1 oder 0,13 gehen da so ungefähr drauf?
> 
> ...



Als Vorfach nutze ich das 7x7 Stahlvorfach von Flexonit. Ich fische viel an der Mosel. Bevorzugt Zander und Barsch, allerdings Hechten nicht abgeneigt. Daher habe ich die Klemmhülsen und Stahlvorfach in 0,36 mit 12,7 kg. Als Elektromeister habe ich eine automatische Aderendhülsenzange um die Klemmhülsen zu quetschen. Von Berkley habe ich Wirbel mit Kugellager und von Dream Tackle die Einhänger. Vorfachlänge mache ich etwa 40cm.

 Ebenfalls im Einsatz (vor allem beim Drop Shoten) habe ich die Trilene mit 10gr. Bleie und 5-7,5cm Gummifische. Gerade im Randbereich und an den Slipstellen (Fische an einer Wasserskistrecke) ist beim Drop Shoten oft Erfolg da.


----------



## Angler9999 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Sänger Pro-t Spin FTA
https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/saenger-pro-t-black-fta-spin-2-40m-15-45g?action_ms=1

Die andere ist mit Korkgriff, jedoch Fische ich mit dieser.


----------



## Stumbe (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Bei den Ködern nach denen du gefragt hast, würde ich keine große Wissenschaft draus machen. Einfach ein paar Blinker und Spinner kaufen, ich finde die Klassiker von DAM und Mepps empfehlenswert. Ebenso ein paar Gummifische in Barsch und Zandergrößen. Ich fische hier gerne die Keitech, gibt aber auch klar billigere. Sollte es in deinen Gewässern Rapfen geben kaufe definitiv ein Rapfenblei. Am Anfang würde ich alles recht simpel halten. 
Vorfächer nutze ich bei keiner Hechtgefahr Fluorcarbon (0,34mm) und wenn mit Hecht zu rechnen ist selbstgequetschte Stahlvorfächer. 
An den Kleinteilen bitte nicht sparen. Snaps, Wirbel etc. müssen halten.
Ansonsten probiere am Besten einfach mal aus was dir liegt und in was du selbst vertraust.

Gruß Stumbe


----------



## Hänger06 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Moin NiKa Ja,

habe dir gerade eien @-mail geschickt. Leider gibt es nicht die Eierlegendewollmilchsau nicht!!!!!!!!!!! aber für dein Bugette eine Problemlösung als gelegenheitsangler.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

P.s. die Seabass ist wirklich ein toller stock so wie die Sänger!

Gruß.

p.s. toll wie sich ander hier für Jungangler angerieren., RESPECKT.


----------



## Sebbo85 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Pro-T Black Spin, oder die Pro-T Black FTA Spin?
> 
> ich bin mit der Pro-T Black FTA Spin ins "Raubfischgeschäft" eingestiegen und fand, bzw finde sie immer noch gut. Super Preis-/Leistungsverhätnis - klare Kaufempfehlung. Würde an deiner Stelle die 2,40 Meter Version nehmen.
> 
> Bei den Rollen machste am Anfang mit ner Ryobi Ecusima CD Pro in der 3000er Größe nix falsch (hatte ich auch lange in Benutzung). Die Spro Passion ist meines Wissens ein Clone der Ecusima. Machst damit also auch nix falsch. Zu der Daiwa Legalis kann ich nix sagen, hab ich noch nicht gefischt. Schnur die bereits erwähnte J Braid in 0,13.



Ganz wichtig, die FTA Spin ! Ist nen großer Unterschied zur "normalen" Spin


----------



## Sebbo85 (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



NiKaJa schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> 
> bei der Rute bin ich noch ein bisschen unentschlossen, |kopfkrat aber bei der Rolle habe ich mich schon auf die Spro Passion 730 festgelegt. Wieviel Schnur von der Daiwa J Braid in 0,1 oder 0,13 gehen da so ungefähr drauf?
> 
> ...



Lass dir 150m geflochtene Schnur draufmachen, der Rest wird mit monofiler Füllschnur aufgefüllt  Macht jedes Angelgeschäft bzw auch die Onlineshops wenn du anrufst und höflich bittest


----------



## Stumbe (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Und hast du dich schon entschieden? Gruß


----------



## NiKaJa (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

hi, 
in den letzten Tagen bin ich leider nicht dazu gekommen, mich mit dem Thema befassen. Heute abend schau ich mir nochmal alles genau an, und entscheide mich morgen.

Ich möchte mich nochmal bei allen für die vielen Tipps und Hinweise bedanken!

Viele Grüße und einen guten Start in die kommende Woche
Jan


----------



## Stumbe (2. März 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Hi,
Und haste dich nun entschieden und bestellt? Ich glaub das interessiert die Leute was es jetzt genau geworden ist 
Gruß Stumbe


----------



## oberfranke (3. März 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

und warum geht man nicht einfach in ein gutes Fachgeschäft und lässt sich beraten? 
Einfach mal ein-zwei-drei Stunden Zeit nehmen.  
fragen- reden- nachfragen-Gleichgesinnte kennenlernen sich halt mal umschauen. 
Also ich muss es in der Hand halten, fühlen und betrachten und wenns mir passt dann wird gekauft.  



Angelläden sind die Schuhläden für Männer.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. März 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



oberfranke schrieb:


> und warum geht man nicht einfach in ein gutes Fachgeschäft und lässt sich beraten?
> Einfach mal ein-zwei-drei Stunden Zeit nehmen.


Im optimalen Falle kann es der beste Weg sein.
Oft aber will man sich schon zuvor Gedanken machen, da hilft eine solche Internet-Recherche ganz gut.

Darüber hinaus ist die Beratung unabhängiger User - die keinen Verkaufshintergrund haben - ein ganz anderer. Im Laden wird man in der Regel nur für das Beraten, was vor Ort ist. Die meisten Händler haben dann ihre Verträge mit den jeweiligen Marken/Lieferanten und wollen diese natürlich nach vorne bringen. Hier im Netz ist das daher unabhängig.

Im Grunde genommen sind die meisten Angler von einer Marke, weil man gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, voreingenommen. So ist es nicht selten mit Ladenbetreibern. Demnach kommt es häufig vor, dass eine Beratung nicht so optimal stattfindet wie gewünscht.

Habe es oft erlebt, dass ich im Angelladen nach gewünschten Dingen gefragt habe und man mir am Ende was ganz anderes (Baitcaster als Beispiel) andrehen wollte.

Hier im Forum haben wir einige wirkliche Spezis und da kann es enorm helfen, eine Richtung zu bekommen.

In dem Sinne: Es ist vollkommen legitim und sogar auch sinnig zu fragen. Auch wenn ich den Besuch im Angelladen deshalb nicht ausschließen möchte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. März 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Auf jeden Fall! Ein guter (!!) Laden mit vernünftiger und ehrlicher Beratung ist sicherlich sehr viel wert.

Doch es gibt halt leider auch genug schlechte Läden, die Anfängern dann absichtlich (teure) Ladenhüter aufschwätzen etc.

Etwas Vorab-Info schadet darum sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Darket (5. März 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

In Berlin gibt es einiges an guten Fachgeschäften. Ich empfehle einen Abstecher zu Angeljoe. Die beraten echt gut, gerade auch Anfänger und wenn man da Preisvorstellungen nennt, halten die sich auch dran, liegen mit ihren Empfehlungen oftmals sogar drunter.


----------



## oberfranke (6. März 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*



Darket schrieb:


> In Berlin gibt es einiges an guten Fachgeschäften. Ich empfehle einen Abstecher zu Angeljoe. Die beraten echt gut, gerade auch Anfänger und wenn man da Preisvorstellungen nennt, halten die sich auch dran, liegen mit ihren Empfehlungen oftmals sogar drunter.


Genau so soll es sein und so ist es meiner Erfahrung nach auch in der Regel. 
Zum Angelladen in dem man auch beabsichtigt dort auch seine Würmer, Maden, Kleinkram, evtl Tageskarten zu holen einfach mal hingehen. Schildern das man Anfänger ist, was man ungefähr sucht, usw. Auch erzählen das man wohl seine Würmer, Häken ect. auch dort kaufen wird. 
Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Händler wird einen dann auch ordentlich beraten da er auch auf nachhaltigkeit seiner Akquise  bedacht ist. 
Schwarze  Schafe gibt es sowohl im Netz wie auch bei den Händlern vor Ort. 
Die hier gegebenen Tipps sind sicherlich wertvoll und  hilfreich. 

Es geht aber nichts darüber ne Angel incl Rolle auch in der Hand zu halten. Muss man sich halt mal ein paar Stunden Zeit nehmen.


----------



## NiKaJa (16. März 2016)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe Rute und Rolle*

Hi,

und sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe. 

Die Würfel sind gefallen und es wurde die Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass BX 240 MH mit der Spro Passion.
Leider konnte der Onlineshop meiner Wahl die Rolle nicht mit Schnur bespulen. Die kaufe ich also im Angelladen,wenn ich mich mit passenden Ködern für das Umland eindecke. 

@Darket: meinst du Angeljoe in Berlin oder Potsdamm? Mit letzterem habe ich leider keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich letztes Jahr mal dort war und Rat gesucht habe. 

Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei Allen für die vielen Tipps!

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------

